# Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels Review.



## james_death

*Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels Review...










Size used here is the 500ml...
Prices are all over the place with Halfords showing £9.99 for the 500ml
Amazon showing £6.99 and the 750ml for £8.99.
Europarts showing the £750ml for £7.99.

But anyway on with the test...

Fragrance is somewhat like the old stink bombs you used to get decades ago in the glass vials...:lol:

Not that strong mind...:lol:

Giving im sure the rise in comments of is it like Iron-X with the colour as well.

Well we will go over that in the review...:thumb:

So instructions...on the bottle...

Before using ensure wheels are cool to the touch...

Spray Hot Wheels liberally over the surface of the wheel apply to one wheel at a time...

Leave for 5 minutes for product to turn red as it reacts with and dissolves the dirt and brake dust...

Wash off with a strong jet of water or high pressure device, or sponge off with soapy water.

Has a Note: Take care to avoid spraying Hot Wheels onto brake disc and other braking components if possible. ( we all know thats impossible without removing the wheels but i had no detriment to braking performance after i used having certainly hit the discs ).
Also states brushing may be required on heavily soiled or neglected wheels.

So the first wheel is a rear drum braked wheel having covered just under 16k Miles and having only been poked once with a Vikan Long Reach brush and never been removed from the car before in its 7 years...



















Now i sprayed it on...










Left actually for 10 minutes...










Not much of a colour change on what is essentially just muck as no disc brakes on the rear...

Now Rinsed with hose at mains pressure with a cheap adjustable trigger attached...



















Now although cleaner there is still muck left behind as the finger swipe shows...










Now im sure a power washer would have removed all the muck but as post readers of my posts will know its rare i get the power washer out...:lol:

So needing agitation here for the hose... So re applied agitated and hose rinsed removed it all...










Im sure some will ask why is he doing the rear of the wheel to test???
This is due to the fact that the rears are Drums so very little to the wheel face and as such easy to maintain so doing the less reached rear... Dont worry i will do the front disc's later in the review...:thumb:

Now as the rears are off i will do full decontamination and sealant application..

So as mentioned the question has been asked does the Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels decontaminate as Iron-X does????

Well here is the Picture with Iron-X sprayed on...










Dont go getting all excited i can see Iron-X doing its thing still and remember this is a drum brake applied wheel so should be pretty free of iron contamination especially at the rear but i will test again further on, on the front disc wheels...:thumb:

Now the Fronts...

First up...



















So Sprayed on...










Left to dwell for the recommended 5 minutes...:lol:

This time more of a colour change with the Brake Dust...



















Now again Rinsed with just the Hose and trigger at mains pressure...



















Once again the hose is not enough without agitation a simple spray and garden hose down will not do it... Again a power washer would be another matter im sure...:wave:

So apply agitate and rinse at least with a mains pressure rinsing...

Now lets try the other side...










Again this was applied and left for 5 minutes however i then agitated before rinsing with the garden hose and trigger sprayer...

Result was...



















So the Agitation made all the difference, Yes certainly cleans but from my testing its not an elbow grease free wheel clean.
Certainly was not strenuous but did need agitating to remove when rinsing with a hose.
If i remember to i will have a go with a power washer at some point but as said its rare i use a power washer as much i cant be bothered to set it up...:lol:

Amount of product used...
Well I did not weigh at the start...:wall:

But did before doing the front wheels...

The bottle weighed... 538 Grams..

However use varied from 18grams to 25 grams so lets say 25 grams a wheel.

Bottle including trigger minus contents came in at 62 Grams lets be safe and round up to 65grams.

I had already used on the rear twice so lets say actual product comes in at 500grams to make it easy...

So as stated usage can vary but lets go with 25 grams per wheel from a 500gram starting figure.

So easy sum were looking at doing all four wheels on the polo in question 5 times.

As stated this is on these wheels as sizes pattern etc are very varied.

Now with clean wheels lets see about that Iron-X on the fronts...:thumb:

So sprayed onto the front wheels that have been washed with the Hot wheels...



















As you can see we do have iron contamination present so no The Hot wheels does not remove All Iron Contamination if any... Now this was just a brief comparison with some Iron-X not a one wheel with Iron-x and one with the Hot Wheels... Especially as i was mainly testing the cleaning performance of the Hot wheels with and without agitation.

I may possibly try on the Rover in the future as i will have covered about 1200 miles in that in the next 2 weeks so possibly.
*


----------



## Avanti

Another nice and clear review James :thumb: 
I have found 125ml per set of 4 wheels is the 'going rate' , when I spray it on the product is very light colourless almost (so maybe too much applied in the 1st pic?)


----------



## james_death

Avanti said:


> Another nice and clear review James :thumb:
> I have found 125ml per set of 4 wheels is the 'going rate' , when I spray it on the product is very light colourless almost (so maybe too much applied in the 1st pic?)


Well pointed out, mind i did need to go get the camera on first shot with the loose wheel so could have reacted from the off and looks lighter with the wheel in situ.

Then again may be a slight difference in the batch mix but not clear when it comes out of mine.

As im sure you have found Avanti it is thicker than the average wheel cleaner and not so easy to get coverage with the custom flick and find your spraying more into the gaps.

Will look at how i go next time, i know you use the power washer a lot so envisage you did not find any residue left?

With just the spray and dwell as it is marketed to be a spray and rinse product.


----------



## Avanti

james_death said:


> Well pointed out, mind i did need to go get the camera on first shot with the loose wheel so could have reacted from the off and looks lighter with the wheel in situ.
> 
> Then again may be a slight difference in the batch mix but not clear when it comes out of mine.
> 
> As im sure you have found Avanti it is thicker than the average wheel cleaner and not so easy to get coverage with the custom flick and find your spraying more into the gaps.
> 
> Will look at how i go next time, i know you use the power washer a lot so envisage you did not find any residue left?
> *
> With just the spray and dwell as it is marketed to be a spray and rinse product.*


Many products make tall claims, I suppose it depends on how much soiling and what the rinse is (eg power washer or straight tap) though they are all variables, I have been very pleased with the product even though it is not cheap.


----------



## james_death

Yeah certainly not cheap i can see folk looking to it as an Iron-X possible contender but i cant see it... its certainly not marketed as such mind but even if it was, at a low strength still not cheap stuff.

As you say different amounts of contamination will affect outcomes as would the rinse method.

Certainly does clean darn well but does need that agitation with just mains pressure but once agitated i was impressed with the removal as the wheel was totally clean that did impress me, nothing left it the edges and joints that did impress me.

I will have to try with the Power washer another time with a good build up if i can leave them alone...:lol:

As you say no matter what a product is marketed as you can only find out from actually trying something and i hope i have shown in my case that the mains pressure rinse does not cut the mustard.

They do say on the bottle heavy build up may need a brush...:lol:

Thanks again for the feedback Avanti i hoped you would comment as knew you had given it a whirl also...:thumb:


----------



## badman1972

Excellent review mate, love reading these :thumb:


----------



## james_death

*OK folks after using the Rover 75 for the holiday that was towing the folding camper so loaded up that will come in at 1000kg, motorways and twisting Welsh mountain and coast roads so brakes had good work out with discs front and rear.
600 miles with the camper and all together the wheels had been uncleaned for 1250 Miles.



















Now first test, as im sure others have thought as myself... will a power washer remove the brake dust and other detritus by itself?

Especially if the wheels have been sealed?

In my case FK1000P...

So 50/50 one half just the Power washer Nilfisk C120 full pressure, standard nozzle.










This seamed clean at first glance but closer i could see a lot left in places and the face swipe test gave...










Now as mentioned before in the review i mused at the Hotwheels possibly been able to remove the brake dust without agitation if a pressure washer used rather than mains pressure on hose trigger.

So apply...










This used 22grams of product used on Half the 17" alloy.

Left as instructions for 5 Minutes... Power washed off... Swipe test...

Result...










As shown even with the power washer regrettably the Hot wheels does not remove all the Brake Dust....:wall:

So my findings from testing is this will not remove brake dust without agitation... End Of for me on that front...

Now Again on full Wheel.










This is 34 grams of product used on 17" alloy.

Left for the 5 Minutes...










This was then Agitated with an Envy Brush and then Power washed as i had expected with the agitation the power washer had removed it all.

Sorry no clean wheel pic but its just a clean wheel...:lol:

So in my conclusion you do still need to agitate either with cleaning with a hose and trigger spray or even a powerwasher....:wave:*


----------



## Phillloyd

Would this be suitable for paintwork?
Cheaper than iron x ?!?


----------



## Brian88

I occasionally have used and have the wonder wheels in the bottle with the little brush and you brush it on HANDS DOWN the best alloy cleaner on earth BUT i have been told its fairly acidic. Im sure somwe here on the box it says acid free though :S? dont know if anyone can shed some light on this?. But even if it is i guess its ok to use in moderation  awesome stuff almost cuts through tar aswell as Tardis! ALMOST i said :lol:. great write up mate.

Bri


----------



## Avanti

Brian88 said:


> I occasionally have used and have the wonder wheels in the bottle with the little brush and you brush it on HANDS DOWN the best alloy cleaner on earth *BUT i have been told its fairly acidic. *Im sure somwe here on the box it says acid free though :S? dont know if anyone can shed some light on this?. But even if it is i guess its ok to use in moderation  awesome stuff almost cuts through tar aswell as Tardis! ALMOST i said :lol:. great write up mate.
> 
> Bri


You have to filter the BS, it's not acidic at all, there are three types of wonder wheels, this one is the ph neutral one.


----------



## Brian88

Believe it or not it was a "detailer" that told me this.. He said the one I have is acidic I didn't say the one shown in this thread was..


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks for the review wondered if I should get a bottle


----------



## Phillloyd

Safe on paint then?


----------



## Brian88

Phillloyd said:


> Safe on paint then?


pass mate i dont know but tbh i would rather used something that was intended for paint than intended for alloys just to be on the safe side :thumb: just my opinion.


----------

